
Why I Have Decided to Hoard the iPhone 6S - jasonmp85
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/vb74za/why-i-have-decided-to-hoard-the-iphone-6s
======
Jeremy1026
Good luck with that. Hoarding old phones so that you never have to let Apple
scan your face, despite the fact that your face is likely in several facial
recognition databases just from walking down the street.

